# R32 GTR and R34 GTR NuR



## Diadoraz10 (Jul 26, 2007)

These are some photos of mine (Blue R32 GTR) and my buddies (Green R34 GTR VSpecII NuR) Skylines before getting on the boat in Japan. We have been waiting almost 4 months now for the total process of importing and now we only have one more week before they make it here to the port in Germany. Not too sure how you all felt the days before picking up your skylines, but it feels as though I'm getting Jessica Biel for Christmas. Hope to see some of you at the ring!


----------



## Atropoides (May 24, 2007)

Hya!

A Nur in germany, daaamn.
But nice cars, hope to see them on the next skymeet ^^... opcorn:


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

Diadoraz10 said:


> but it feels as though I'm getting Jessica Biel for Christmas.



lol I wish that would happen to me ahah. shes developed a very nice butt latley.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice Nur. What are some of the specs of your cars?


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

So I hope you found the right partners for the registration process.
Will the R32 become a track car?


----------



## Diadoraz10 (Jul 26, 2007)

We both have a TESA so importing the cars is free and we dont'' have to follow German law for registration  The R32 will be a track car, it has an R33 Swap, HKS Cams, HKS Cam gears, HKS Cam cover, HKS 2530 Turbo's, New Transmission, Clutch, Intercooler, HKS FCON Pro, 6 Point Roll Cage, Sparco Pro 2000 seat, 4 Point Harness, Nismo Body Kit, Nismo Gauge Cluster to 320Kmph I think........other stuff

The NuR has an HKS suspension (not sure exactily what), Down pipe and de-cat, new intercooler, BOV's......

We don't know too much about the cars, but from what we could gather with the Japanese translations and pictures before we bought them............We can't wait to get them on the lift and take em to the track.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice Cars! Is the Nur in millenium jade?

I have a question. What is TESA?

Cheers from switzerland

Andres


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

^^ a famous producer of glue tape 
...sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Wow, fantastic news! Hope the cars arrive safely and can't wait to see more pictures when you get them here. Hopefully we wil see them at one of the Club's N'Ring trips next year


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

joker69 said:


> I have a question. What is TESA?


Im pretty sure its something that allows american army guys to import nearly everything on wheels for free,no tax,no registration problems....


----------



## Diadoraz10 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya a TESA pretty much means I don't pay taxes at all, German or US. I'm not a soldier but I do contracting work for the government, so we get our little hook ups! I'll be updating as soon as I get more info, we're thinking of heading to the ring before it closes down for the winter, I think NOV 17th is the last weekend. Anyways, as another perk we can import anything and bypass duty taxes, so if anyone ever needs a hook up for some tires, parts and stuff I can get them cheap from the states and ship them here in Germany for next to nothing. Anyways, until next time!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Christmas is coming early for you and your friend.....


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

R32 looks nice, but I gotta love the R34 Nür.


----------



## 32rulz (Sep 16, 2006)

both look awesome, i like the blue on r32.


----------



## Diadoraz10 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya that NuR edition is one bad ass car. We're going to pick our cars up in Bremerhaven on the 18th.


----------

